# I need a venison tenderloin recipe



## BearCreekFarm

Any of you deer hunters (or spouses) have a good recipe for venison tenderloins? Hopefully, one that doesn't involve cream of anything soup?

DH got a 10 point buck tonight out in our hayfield. I have some recipes for venison but I want something really good for the tenderloins cause there is so little of them, well, relative to the other 180 pounds of buck, lol! I have never cooked venison before so I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## staceyfb

Butterfly it and grill it just like beef. Just be careful not to overcook it.
Should never cook past medium. I eat mine Medium rare. You can also slice it thin and pn fry the medallions in some butter and onion.
Enjoy it.


----------



## jeffreyc256

The truth about wild game. Try any recipe you normally would with beef tenderloin or pork tenderloin. you may want to watch it a little closer because it doesnt have enough fat in it and will get dry quicker. I like something simple like cut onions, black pepper and a little dales steak sauce(like worsherstire sp?) . I also like the hind quarter wrapped in aluminum foil with onions,pepper and Dales cooked until tender. 

You will hear all kinds of stories about people who dont like wild game or soak the game in all kinds of stuff and then dont like it. Well if you went to the local grocery store and bought a filet mignon and tied it to the hood of your truck and drove it around town for two days then soaked it in vinegar and salt water you would hate it too.

The buck will taste pretty good but my favorite is young buck or doe.


----------



## Guest

I've tried several different ways but I always come back to just seasoning it with salt, pepper, and season all. Then roll it in flour and pan fry it in a good oil. Afterwards make a gravy with the drippings and pour it over mashed potatoes. Serve corn and green beans as a side dish. 

It just outdoes anything I have ever tried. Kind of like fresh fish. No matter what I try, salted and rolled in cornmeal and then deep fry it is still the best way to enjoy fish. 

Not the healthiest way of eating.


----------



## Melissa

Tenderloin is the part of the deer that tastes great just fried in a little oil. I spice mine up a bit with some garlic, pepper and a touch of salt. Fry it quickly, don't overcook and eat immediately. You really hardly go wrong with the loin.


----------



## AnnaS

Same as above- we just slice it and cook it with mushrooms and onions in a fry pan with water instead of oil. (I know there's a word for this but it escapes me just now.)
You probably know this, but the trick to venison is skinning & cooling right away, and removing every bit of fat and tendon, including that blue stuff, before canning or freezing. Always cook with water or some other liquid as venison dries out fast!
Also nutmeg and fresh ground black pepper together takes out a lot of the gamy taste, if there is any. 
We only had to use the marinade/spice/ cream of mush recipes on one deer in 30 years. That was a massive 16 point buck with several old gunshot wounds. He was almost inedible and too tough to grind. 
BTW, Fix's in Wadena makes some nice sausage from vension.


----------



## Melissa

I have found the best thing to do with those tough bucks is to can them. Even if it does not taste the best, at least it becomes more edible that way!! LOL 

I keep telling Cale you can't eat the horns, but he keeps on hunting for them instead.


----------



## pyper7

Funny to come on this...we just had them last night with the neighbors. I seared them on a cast iron griddle on both sides, topped with crab meat and small slice of bacon and finished them in the oven under the broiler. Topped with a lemon, butter, white wine basil sauce. yum.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

MMM Venison stroganoff


Thinly slice and brown in a small amount of oil with sliced onions, then add sliced mushrooms.Cook til shrooms are wilted and soft, add 1 cup beef stock then remove from heat add 1 cup sour cream that you have previously stirred 1 tbs all purpose flour into, return to heat and simmer slowly to heat through...serve over egg noodles.


----------



## stumpyacres

I eat this OFTEN - cut it like boneless pokchops and add some meat tenderizer - then put it in a ziplock bag and pour in some Dale seasoning marinate. If you have a dollar store near you you can get the cheap versio of this mainate. It has a yellow lable. Remember - a crock pot is a deer meat cook's best friend.


----------



## Merrique

We have always used venison the same as beef, it is wonderful in chili and in stew. My fave way to cook tenderloin is to marinate it in soy sauce and then fry it. But I also like just rolling it in flour and frying it also. My fave meal has to be fried venison, pinto beans, cornbread and fried potatoes (can you tell I grew up in WV?). I love venison, it is incredibly good!


----------



## Guest

The best way to tenderize old Mossy Horns is to leave him in your refrigerator for at least one week and two is even better. As long as your refrigerator stays 40 degrees or lower you can leave him in their for a couple of weeks and he will be almost as tender as Bambi.


----------



## Hummingbird

The favorite recipe for the loins at our house is:

Slice into thin medallions, saute in butter and minced garlic til just brown. Remove meat from pan. In same pan, saute some sliced onions and green peppers until just tender, remove from pan. Make a rich brown gravy in the pan with beef stock & red wine, then thicken with cornstarch & water. I also add fresh herbs at this point, chives, thyme, marjoram, or basil. Whatever I have. Return onion & peppers to gravy & cook gently for about 15 minutes. Add meat back to gravy & peppers, let simmer gently for about 10 minutes. Adjust seasonings. 

In the meantime, make your choice of rice, noodles or mashed potatoes. When the meat is done, serve on top of this. 

Yummmmmmy!

Nance


----------



## doc623

This is one way that we prepair the loins before cooking as per your choice.
A simple but very effective marinade is the following.
1C. Catsup
1/2C. Soy Sauce
1/2C. Water
1 Bay Leaf
1/4C. Vinegar
2T. Brown Sugar
1 Clove garlic (minced) 1/8 tsp.
Simmer slowly - do not boil - for 5-10 minutes then cool.
Pour over the meat - that has been sliced of butterflied to your specs - in a *glass container* cover and let set over night in the refirgerator.
Does not hurt to turn occassionaly while in the refrig.
Prepair as you would any steak - BBQ,Gril,& etc.
No wild taste left - just flavor.
Anyone that have tired this usually comes back for seconds.
Enjoy.
P.S. I also use this when making my Venison jerky - and may add a few tweeks,i.e., fresh ground pepper and etc.


----------



## sdrew

I have the tenderloin recipe that beats all,....

1 - tenderloin
3 oz. lump crabmeat (fresh is best)
3 Tblespns. butter
3 Tblespns. chopped fresh garlic
3 Tblespns. finely chopped onion
6 +- slices bacon
blackened seasoning
heavy cream

Saute crabmeat, garlic and onion in the butter. It just takes a few minutes to saute, remove from heat and cool until you can handle it.
Take a knife, and insert into the end of the tenderloin. Twist knife to create a pocket. Stuff the crabmeat/garlic/onion mixture into the pocket you've created in the tenderloin. Roll the bacon slices around the t.loin until the entire loin is covered, and secure with toothpicks. Sprinkle with blackened seasoning. Grill until bacon is dark and crispy. The meat will be rare to medium rare at this point. Remove meat from grill and let sit for 5 minutes before slicing.
For the sauce, heat heavy cream. Add a few dollops of dijon mustard and sprinkle in some blackened seasoning. Heat until thickened slightly.
Slice the grilled loin into 1/2" thick slices and drizzle the sauce over them, and serve and eat and eat and eat. It is incredible !!!


----------



## tamsam

My wife rolls it in flour and fries it about half done then puts it in gravy and bakes it. Nice and tender and juicy and gravy fer dem tators. We also grind a lot of burger for chilly and meat balls. She rolls out the meat balls, bakes them then put them in sauce. I like deer most any way you fix it if it was processed right. We take the time to get all the membrane off the meat before grinding or slicing. I'm talking about the film that looks like handi wrap for those who haven't dressed many deer. Good luck cooking and enjoy that big guy. Sam


----------



## Cheribelle

My DH pounds flour into the thin slices, along with salt and pepper. Fries them up, it's finger food and delish


----------



## Cabin Fever

staceyfb said:


> Butterfly it and grill it just like beef. Just be careful not to overcook it.
> Should never cook past medium. I eat mine Medium rare. You can also slice it thin and pn fry the medallions in some butter and onion.
> Enjoy it.


BINGO!


----------



## Ravenlost

r.h. in okla. said:


> I've tried several different ways but I always come back to just seasoning it with salt, pepper, and season all. Then roll it in flour and pan fry it in a good oil. Afterwards make a gravy with the drippings and pour it over mashed potatoes. Serve corn and green beans as a side dish.
> 
> It just outdoes anything I have ever tried. Kind of like fresh fish. No matter what I try, salted and rolled in cornmeal and then deep fry it is still the best way to enjoy fish.
> 
> Not the healthiest way of eating.


That's the way I fix it too - fry it just until brown and make gravy - only I add sliced onions while frying and sometimes add mushrooms to the gravy.


----------



## bill not in oh

Marinate (refrigerated) in milk for about 2 hours, change the milk and continue to marinate overnight. Change milk and marinate until preparation. Rinse the milk off prior to cooking. In a HOT frying pan with canola or peanut oil (high smoke temp oil) sear it well on all sides (4-5 minutes total). Season with salt, pepper and any other seasoning you like (garlic powder works well), place in a covered baking dish with a half cup of water or red wine in a 250 degree oven for about 20 minutes per lb. Turn occasionally. Remove from oven - keep covered (let it 'rest' while): Make a Beaujolais (or similar) sauce from the residue in the frying pan.
Slice the tenderloin diagonally, pour sauce over it and serve IMMEDIATELY with roasted: potatoes, turnips, kohlrabi, carrots, beets or whatever root vegetable(s) you like. Acorn squash or Brussels sprouts are also good with it.

This also works well with most cuts of venison or other game meats.


----------



## Wildwood Flower

Can I come over?

Venison tenderloin is my favorite meal in the whole wide world.


----------



## MELOC

don't over do the effort. simple is best. the way i like it is to cut it about finger thickness, season it with salt and pepper, roll it in flour and fry it in a butter and oil mix. i differ from many folks here as i prefer the meat well done. i think it tastes better that way.

another way to do a whole loin or a big chunk is to wrap it in bacon and roast it. roast it like beef until it is tender.

the best i ever had was deep fried in a cast iron kettle. some folks had a party and fried chicken in peanut oil. when the chicken ran out, they decided to deep fry venison loin. it was absolutely awesome.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN

we trim slice in striops wrap them around a banana pepper then wrap bacon around them and grill. delicious!


----------



## moonwolf

make 'fingers' out of it , like chicken fingers. Dip it in a beer batter. Deep fry in seasoned rendered chicken fat.


----------



## Jolly

Let's not confuse tenderloins with the backstrap. What I call tenderloins is found inside the body cavity, and even in a big buck aren't any larger than a Kennedy half-dollar at the large end. Same thing as a Chateubriand in a cow.

IMNSHO, most people waaaay overcook deer. Marinate or dry rub them, throw 'em on a pit and cook to medium rare. I don't care if that buck's middle name is Methuselah, that's mighty tender eating....


----------



## Pops2

fry in olive oil w/garlic, cumin & paprika till medium, set on plate, then add a cup of beefstock & stir in sifted flour for brown gravy 
OR
dip in egg & spiced flour (i like thyme,paprika, cumin & black pepper), fry in butter until medium, set on plate, add cup of milk and the remaining flour from dipping the meat for white gravy
both are excellent w/ mashed potatoes & steamed veggies


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Pound them thin with a meat mallet, and then fry for one minute on each side in butter and sesame oil with a little salt , pepper and garlic

Option 2 is slice them about 1/4 inch thick, coat in seasoned flour, and brown lightly on both sides, them remove them from the pan and use the drippings to make milk gravy to pour over it

I'm having #1 for supper tomorrow night!


----------



## paulaswolfpack

here book mark these
http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/tv/nowwerecookin.asp


----------



## Thumbbuddy

1 1/2 lb or 2 lb tenderloain or backstrap 
1 can of coke
2 cups of catsup ( or adjust to taste)
1 packet of lipton soup mix
Place piece in crock pot pour over onion mix add coke and then add catsup
Turn crock pot on to 400 degrees and cook for 3 or 4 hours until it flakes apart.
ENJOY

Also good in pork


----------

